# Brimstone



## -Oy- (Aug 3, 2018)

I was out doing other stuff yesterday so had the wrong camera and lens for butterflies. I managed a shot of this lovely Brimstone though.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2018)

That really is lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jujube (Aug 3, 2018)

Next time I hear some parson preaching "hell and brimstone", I'll recall this lovely picture and think "well, it's not bad at all!"


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you both


----------

